# Hell



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have just returned from hell at the Veterinary Section of CU. 
dogs jammed into pens with no food or water. dogs that have been operated on and fresh wounds visible but laying in filth, Horses and camels so thin you can count their ribs. 

This is supposed to be a university even if these so called trainee vets have no compassion you would think they had the brains to know that all living things need food and water,

Please do not post the videos of what goes on there I have seen them many times but to actually go to the place and be surrounded by it is heartbreaking


----------



## nouniii4 (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

You have to wonder why anyone would choose to work as a healer to animals and then be needlessly cruel to them while training. So sad. :'(


----------

